# Replace Inverter?



## KScott (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello, I have a ETQ in1800i Generator. I haven't used it in about a year. I took it out, replaced oil, fuel and spark plug and it started right up. However the overload light immediately comes on ( with no load attached ) and stays on. Any idea what the issue might be? I tested with a multi meter and nothing is coming out of the AC, however I'm getting normal current from the DC outlet. If the inverter is blown would it be possible to attach an inverter to the DC outlet and just use that instead? Any ideas would be great. thanks!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you tried putting a load on it? The overload light might come on when outlput voltage drops below a certain threshold and with no load it doesn't put anything out


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought a used Kipor 3500 inverter a few years ago that had similar symptoms, followed Kipor's diagnostic procedure to verify good DC output from the magneto which led to failed inverter board diagnosis. The thing had been shipped with gas in the tank and oil in the crankcase, probably flipped a few times in transit, and fluids were everywhere when it arrived. 

New inverter assemly from Kipor was approx $400 so I ended up returning it for a refund. 

Good luck with yours.


----------



## Desy 20 (Oct 12, 2017)

I had the same problem, I'm looking for good advice.


----------

